# [OT] suggerimento per sito web...

## HexDEF6

Siccome devo mettere in piedi un sito web per la mia squadra di pallavolo, volevo sentire i vostri consigli su cosa usare...

tenendo conto che:

- non posso metterlo sul mio server (ho l'adsl gia intasata!) e quindi devo trovare anche uno spazio web (senza spendere cifre enormi)

- non ho voglia di sbattermi a programmare un portale ma vorrei usare qualcosa di gia fatto (tipo phpnuke)

- deve essere facile da aggiornare (lo devono fare anche i miei compagni di squadra che sanno a malapena accendere un pc!)

Suggerimenti di ogni genere sono benvenuti... se non ve la sentite di fare pubblicita' nel forum sono benvenuti anche dei messaggi privati 

Grazie!

----------

## teknux

ti rispondo un po' di fretta, ma spero di possa essere utile:

per i contenuti puoi usare flatnuke (http://flatnuke.homelinux.net), è molto semplice e, a meno di personalizzazioni varie (colori, logo, etc) in 5 minuti è già funzionante visto che usa solo file testuali e non DB...

per l'hosting potresti usare altervista (http://altervista.org) che offre hosting gratuito, con supporto a php e senza banner. questo ovviamente non spendi nulla. per gli hosting economici a pagamento non saprei, dovresti dare un'occhiata in giro (aruba, seeweb, etc)

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

Consiglio aruba come hosting (non costa praticamente niente) e webgui.

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per i contenuti puoi usare flatnuke (http://flatnuke.homelinux.net)

 

Non so perchè ma sottoscrivo in pieno  :Laughing: 

Piccola nota però: in che quantità deve poter essere modificato dai tuoi compagni di squadra? Flatnuke non gestisce utenze diverse ma solo l'accesso dell'amministratore del sito può modificare i contenuti. Quindi o centralizzi le modifiche facendole spedire a te per essere messe online oppure dai accesso da amministratore a tutti ( :Exclamation: )

Cmq te lo consiglio, è davvero molto leggero, comodo e funzionale (non a caso lo sto usando anche per il mio sito  :Razz:  ).

----------

## HexDEF6

grazie per le info...

io pensavo di fare tutto su aruba....

adesso do un occhiata a webgui...

flatnuke lo conoscevo, ma siccome il sito diventera pian pianino piu' grande, volevo appoggiarmi a un db...

Ciao!

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Consiglio aruba come hosting (non costa praticamente niente) e webgui.

 

Sto dando un occhiata a webgui... ma volevo chiederti:

ci sono anche moduli aggiuntivi? (sono abituato a phpnuke!)

tipo se voglio mettere un forum, una chat o una galleria di immagini devo scrivermi tutto da solo???

e su aruba supportano il perl (a me sembrava solo il php)

Ciao!

----------

## cerri

Non ho molta esperienza di webgui, sinceramente, l'ho visto usare molto spesso.

Credo che non abbia una community molto vasta, benche' sia un ottimo prodotto e da risultati eccelsi (guarda gli esempi oppure vai su k3b.org).

Per Aruba, supporta perl (e ci mancherebbe  :Smile: ).

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non ho molta esperienza di webgui, sinceramente, l'ho visto usare molto spesso.
> 
> Credo che non abbia una community molto vasta, benche' sia un ottimo prodotto e da risultati eccelsi (guarda gli esempi oppure vai su k3b.org).
> 
> Per Aruba, supporta perl (e ci mancherebbe ).

 

grazie per le info....

mi metto a smanettare!!

Ovviamente quando il sito sara online mi faccio pubblicita anche qua!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Ciao!

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so perchè ma sottoscrivo in pieno 
> 
> 

 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq te lo consiglio, è davvero molto leggero, comodo e funzionale (non a caso lo sto usando anche per il mio sito  ).

 

già, chissà perchè!   :Rolling Eyes: 

/me   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## neon

Per il portale puoi provare e107 sembra + leggero di phpnuke ed è semplice da configurare =) (per i tuoi amici).

Non l'ho provato personalmente ma me ne hanno parlato bene...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Per il portale puoi provare e107 sembra + leggero di phpnuke ed è semplice da configurare =) (per i tuoi amici).
> 
> Non l'ho provato personalmente ma me ne hanno parlato bene...

 

Grazie per il consiglio!

Alla fine ho scelto e107 che e' veramente una figata!

Grazie anche a cerri per il consiglio di aruba (diciamo che mi ero gia indirizzato da quella parte visto i prezzi... ma un ulteriore conferma mi ha tolto tutti i dubbi che avevo!)

Se volete dare un'occhiata al risultato potete andare qui:

www.bolghera.it

(no non e' pubblicita occulta.... e' proprio pubblicita e basta!)

Ciao!

----------

## gatiba

Eh si:

Aruba e postnuke, phpnuke, e107 etc !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

